# Street Justice For Bald Guys? by Carl Trueman



## Reformed Covenanter (May 3, 2020)

I listened to Carl Trueman's sermon on 2 Kings 2:15-25 earlier this evening. Who could resist listening to a sermon with such a title?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Goodcheer68 (May 4, 2020)

Was it as good as the title?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 4, 2020)

Goodcheer68 said:


> Was it as good as the title?



Yes, it was. The title was useful click-bait for a serious sermon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (May 7, 2020)

Yeah, basically shoot down the mockers like Duterte does drug dealers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

